# coriander?



## honor435 (Mar 23, 2009)

I smelled some eo, has anyone used? it doesnt smell like the stuff you cook with, it is sweet smelling.


----------



## topcat (Mar 23, 2009)

No I haven't smelled it or used it and I was thinking about getting some in for soaping.....if you go ahead and use it I will love to hear how it goes!

Tanya


----------



## honor435 (May 1, 2009)

topcat
I made some soap with coriander/chamomile, it smells good.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

I've got a coriander/peppermint EO blend I'll be using soon.  Smells amazing.


----------



## honor435 (May 1, 2009)

dan
never thought of those two together, let me know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I love coriander in soap mixed with other eo's.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 2, 2014)

honor435 said:


> topcat
> I made some soap with coriander/chamomile, it smells good.



Did you use Coriander powder or the EO??


----------



## Relle (Jun 3, 2014)

This is an old thread (5yrs ago), your comment might not be seen.


----------



## Aline (Jun 3, 2014)

Coriander EO is from the seeds, not the leaves. That is why it smells differently....

Most likely the OP used coriander FO


----------

